# Piranha Not Eating In New Tank?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently moved my red belly piranha into a 55g. I had him in a 10g until i realized he needed a bigger tank for when he grows. I put him in the new tank and he only stays on one side of the tank and only moves when someone walks by. He isnt eating ANYTHING. I put a couple feeder fish that he usually eats and he didn't touch even one. The shrimp pellets i throw in he doesnt touch either, he used to love them! Any advice?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

normal stress from the move, my 7+" rhom just moved from a 75 into a 125 and hadn't eaten for just over a week until last night.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

what can i do to decrease the stress? ill try and get a picture on as well


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

not much really, I usually leave the light off for the first day, then back to the normal light schedule. The fish will come around, just needs to get used to his new surroundings. He won't starve himself, not that people reccomend feeder fish, but since they are in there, he will eat them when he is hungry.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

should i leave the lights off until he eats then?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

no, let him get used to it that way you want it to be. These guys can and do go weeks without eating at times.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

lol i hope you are right, im thinking of selling him if he doesnt get over that because i always get frustrated that i paid hundreds of dollars for the fish to just sit there


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't read the "one red belly baby" signature. They are usually pretty skittish when small. Keep in mind anything larger than it is just a predator in its mind. The more time you spend in front of the tank the calmer they seem to get as they get used to you and realize you are not a threat. I would add 2 or 3 more to the tank and expect to move them up to a 75gal once they hit the 5-7" mark.

It has been said that the more available hiding spots a fish has in a tank the more secure the fish feels and more time it spends in the open.

Did you at least take the filter off the 10 gallon and put it on the 55 to help with the BB cycle?


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

i dont think adding more piranhas will do any good because he is already old and i dont wanna see them fight


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

funny, he is now chasing some of the feeder fish and he got one and swallowed it whole


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

age doesn't matter, if you add more tank mates he'll accept. may be some fighting but he'll be happier. "red bellies" shouldn't be kept alone regardless and i"m pretty sure most of the guys on this site would agree. I introduced one red that was alone for most of hid life into my tank(given by a buddy). You'd be surprised


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

so if i added babies he wouldnt try to eat them?


----------



## Ontario.P.keeper (Jan 8, 2012)

I would be weary about adding babies I had 2 3" rbp added three babies about quarter size two got eaten that night the other survived two days but that being said I have had two guppies I the tank since day one and my rbps leave them alone they share food and everything


----------

